# Sugar's banded horns finally dropped! (pics)



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I was really scared that they wouldn't come off. I hadn't had a chance to re-band them, only because I still had her "dunce cap" on due to her putting her head through fences. So the single bands stayed...

Well the other morning, they fell off. When I went out to feed, I jumped. I didn't recognize her at all at first! Even though it took a lot longer for them to fall off, there was no blood, other than a little bit left inside the horns after they dropped off.

Before: (old photos though)

















After:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sugar's banded horns finally dropped!*

Same thing happened to my buck, I was worried they wouldnt fall off, then one day they did!

Congrats!

We want pics!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's banded horns finally dropped!*

cool :thumb:
before and after pics!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's banded horns finally dropped!*

Awesome, that's exactly what you want to happen. Unlike my Indy, who decided to break them off butting another goat. Poor girl!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Sugar's banded horns finally dropped!*

how do you band a horn? I have a doe (Dottie) that has a spur that looks like it may curl down...is fine now but would love to get that off of there...she is also preggos....can I do anything now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's banded horns finally dropped!*

That is terrific.. :clap: ..A big congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Sugar's banded horns finally dropped!*

photos added!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Shes probably liking that she doesn't get her head stuck anymore! I do have a question, If you had the option to do it again would you? Ive got 2 that I would like to dehorn with bands but I'm unsure about it still.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

ok... I have to ask :doh: How in the heck do you band a goats horns to get them to fall off? :scratch: 

Dreamchaser
I do have to admit Sugar looks like a whole new goat


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

dtincoelemari said:


> ok... I have to ask :doh: How in the heck do you band a goats horns to get them to fall off? :scratch:


Do you know the banding tool you use for castrating/wethering buck kids? Well you take a band and put it at the base of the horn against the head/skull. Some people make a notch in the horn first to keep the band in place while other use tape or another band on top of the first one. In a 1 1/2 - 2 months the goats horns fall off because the bands are so tight they cut through the tough outer part of the horn and then cut off blood supply to the artery causing them to die and fall off.

I hope that is what you wanted to know!

ETA: There is probably a thread here about it too, I just didnt look.


----------



## dtincoelemari (Nov 16, 2010)

Good to know =) Thanks! Way simpler then figured.. :thumb: 
Ok lol so now I have to ask this umm, do you have to burn the area where the horn falls off after to keep the horns from growing back? :shrug: Or do they just not grow back?


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh my word I just about had a heart attack when I scrolled down becuase at first glance I thought the red tape was blood!!!!

Congrats- she looks very cute hornless.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

dtincoelemari said:


> I have to ask this umm, do you have to burn the area where the horn falls off after to keep the horns from growing back? :shrug: Or do they just not grow back?


Im not entirely sure if they grow back or not since you sever the nerves and blood supply. Depending on the size of the horns you may or may not need to cauterize the bleeding from where the horns were.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL. I knew someone would think the tape was blood. No, actually, that was the remnent of the tape holding the band in place when I first banded her. She rubbed it off eventually, but the band had done it's damage before she rubbed the tape off. I notched the base of the horn with a hack saw. I did not go deep enough to draw blood, just enough to make a tiny slot for the band to catch better. I used an elasticator bander that you would use to wether a little buckling with.

And YES, I would definatley do it again. In fact, I have a buck that I bought that was not properly disbudded, so he is my next target! LOL


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Great to know Dreamchaser! I have heard good and bad experiences from it but now mostly all good from it. I think im going to try it.

Thanks


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I've never seen it work really good on a buck, but it might on scurs. Someone banded their buck and then he scurred real bad, but at least scurs are easier to keep under control. 

Fancy lost one of her horns today. The other was rock solid so I had to reband it. So she's a uni-goat now.


----------

